
List of Online Meetups All over the World - mellosouls
https://www.meetup.com/find/events/?allMeetups=true&keywords=online&radius=Infinity&userFreeform=North+Pole%2C+Alaska%2C+USA&mcId=c99705&mcName=North+Pole%2C+AK&eventFilter=all
======
mellosouls
I've attended a couple of events that have had people from long distance and
other countries.

Not all local online meetups will be appropriate for long distance visitors
and it will be polite to check with the organisers first, but I hope this link
will be useful for people going a little stir crazy and missing human contact.

